# Airsoft guns and my son



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know - I never really "got" airsoft - except for kids and teenagers. I really just considered it a toy for kids who couldn't yet own a real gun...

But, my son has been enjoying the airgun BB gun/pellet gun safety/training classes I signed him up for. And, my wife is pretty antigun and hasn't let me take him to try shooting my 22 rifle yet. I am impressed with his safety practices with the airgun, and I'd probably let him.

Anyway - I thought buying an Airsoft gun would be the next step for him to play at home. He's getting an airsoft rifle from Grandma for Christmas. I read a lot of reviews and found one. I bought it and she paid me back (since she is giving it to him). But, I fired a few rounds out of it just to make sure it was worth it. Surprisingly, I found it pretty fun. 

Anyway - a few days ago, I decided to buy a pack of 2 airsoft pistols for him and I to have fun with over the Thanksgiving holidays. The 2 pack of Walther P99s shot high over the sights, but I ended up buying a Beretta 90-Two pistol for like $16 that is very accurate. In the end, we returned the two Walthers at Academy and bought him a matching Beretta pistol. 

I am surprised at how much fun it is to shoot the targets (we have one made for airsoft guns that falls over when you hit it). 

I actually see some value in it too - It's sort of like dry fire practice. I don't do that often enough - but this is essentially the same, yet also gives you instantaneous results. I've already gotten rid of the flinch I had developed. 

The spring pistol kinda sucks - in that you have to manually work the slide each and every shot - and my son isn't strong enough yet (almost feels like it's harder to do it than with a REAL Beretta 92). So, I'm having to charge both guns each and every shot. But damn - for the $16 for the 90-Two pistol at Walmart, and the $12 for the Crossman reset-able target with net - I'd say it's a worthwhile investment for a gun owner. 

Never in a million years would I have really thought it was worth my time. But, I am enjoying it, and would recommend it even if you do not have kids.

I just ordered a CO2 one online, so I can have a break from manually working the slide. We'll see how that goes. But, the accuracy of the Beretta spring powered ones we have is actually pretty good. It also had 3 dot sights - most of the airsoft gun have all black sights. So, I'm continuing my skills that transfer over to my real life 92s...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

+1 Ship wreck! My brother discovered my 1969 Daisy model 99 target BB gun in the attic a month ago. I took it and went through the mechanical stuff and even put a new finish on the stock and fore end. It is amazing how accurate the gun is. I have a BB trap and a 30 foot range in the garage. I have lit strike anywhere stick matches with it. Who says you have to grow up?
Goldwing


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> ...My brother discovered my 1969 Daisy model 99 target BB gun in the attic a month ago...


It's good that it's an _old_ Daisy!
I got a #25 pump gun from Daisy as a review sample, and it was made in China. It's terribly inaccurate: a four-inch "pattern" at 20 feet.
When I tried to adjust its front sight so that it would shoot to center-of-aim, the sight broke off!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the $2.95 price advertised. Makes me think of "The Christmas Story" movie. "You'll shoot your eye out!":smt114
Goldwing


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Anything you do and time spent with your son is a good thing. 

The fact that you like the air soft gun is just icing on the cake. 

Good on you. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes indeed I should have that CO2 powered HK USP airsoft gun by this weekend from Walmart. My son is dying to try it out


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The wife is anti gun, tell us your secret?rayer:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> The wife is anti gun, tell us your secret?rayer:


I don't know. She still won't let him shoot a real gun. You have no idea what I had to go thru to get her to go along with that pellet gun/air gun class.... I kept telling her how well he's been doing with gun safety there - on purpose. So, the airsoft wasn't a big deal. But, I don't know when she will finally cave to let me take him to shoot a 22 rifle.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't help with the better half disliking guns, but if you want to have a little fun with the Airsoft guns, get a bag of the little green plastic army men and plink at them. I did it 45 years ago and had a ball doing it!
Goldwing


----------



## Franco S. Cruz (Jul 16, 2021)

By teaching kids how to shoot and handle guns safely, you take the mystery out of it. When kids aren’t taught properly guns are a source of fascination and will go to great lengths to satisfy their curiosity without a responsible adults knowledge with potentially disastrous results. Teaching them to shoot safely is being responsible and teaching them to be responsible.





__





3 Best Airsoft Guns For Kids | Accurately Shooting







accuratelyshooting.com


----------

